# Verizon CM10 camera issue



## kegoober (Oct 5, 2012)

Running the latest CM10 update and the camera will freeze up when trying to take a picture. How do I fix this?

Also where is the haptic settings? I would love to turn it off.


----------



## KingVeto (Jul 27, 2012)

Try tapping the screen to focus and then taking a picture. That seems to correct some of the issues with the camera. If not, find a flashable CWM zip from the 4.1.2 camera and reflash that in recovery.


----------

